# ICS Like Folders?



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Are there any apps or any other way to get the ICS folders on GB. It would be pretty easy for someone to make a widget if there isn't on already.


----------



## Spike (Aug 13, 2011)

Type app folder in the market. It free.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang this isn't exactly what I'm looking for but thanks! I doubt someone could make a widget work exactly like the ICS one.


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you use ADW.Launcher EX?


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

klinster said:


> Do you use ADW.Launcher EX?


Like said above the updated ADW Launcher EX added drag and drop folder support.


----------

